# Do you get a box with your purchase at Loewe?



## mixlv

I bought my first Loewe bag at the South Coast Plaza boutique yesterday morning and it was a wonderful experience.  

It wasn't until I got home that I realized I wasn't given a box - just a dustbag.  Does anyone here know - should I have been given a box too?


----------



## DiJe40

I bought my Puzzle bag in the Loewe store in Paris. It was also just in the dustbag. No box!


----------



## mixlv

DiJe40 said:


> I bought my Puzzle bag in the Loewe store in Paris. It was also just in the dustbag. No box!


Ohhhh - I would think that you would get a box in the Paris store for sure.  Thank you for letting me know that I am not alone.  I did get the beautiful Spirited Away shopping bag and I was really happy about that.  I have never really been drawn to Loewe until recently but now I really am.  The workmanship is wonderful and the price point is bearable for their items.


----------



## Mirisaa

mixlv said:


> I bought my first Loewe bag at the South Coast Plaza boutique yesterday morning and it was a wonderful experience.
> 
> It wasn't until I got home that I realized I wasn't given a box - just a dustbag.  Does anyone here know - should I have been given a box too?



hi! Congrats on your new bag! 
I didn’t buy a bag from a shop but from Loewe’s online site and it came with a box, I hope it helps.


----------



## DiJe40

mixlv said:


> Ohhhh - I would think that you would get a box in the Paris store for sure.  Thank you for letting me know that I am not alone.  I did get the beautiful Spirited Away shopping bag and I was really happy about that.  I have never really been drawn to Loewe until recently but now I really am.  The workmanship is wonderful and the price point is bearable for their items.


That’s great, wich bag did you get from the Spirited Away collection?


----------



## mixlv

DiJe40 said:


> That’s great, wich bag did you get from the Spirited Away collection?


Nothing from the Spirited Away collection - they just put my item in the beautiful Spirited Away bag.  The collection is adorable, but not my personal style.


----------



## gloomfilter

I heard that Loewe recently changed their packaging to be more eco friendly such that in store purchases do not come in a box, only in the dust bag and shopping bag, and online purchases from Loewe come with a box.


----------



## fettfleck

I bought the small puzzle from the Spirited away collection in the store and did not get a box, only dustbag and the themed paper bag.


----------



## viewwing

No boxes with all my bags, just dust bag. But I did get boxes for strap and slg.


----------



## sharonm2299

I bought my Loewe puzzle at the NYC Soho store in November 2021 and I received both the box and dustbag!


----------



## Indiana

viewwing said:


> No boxes with all my bags, just dust bag. But I did get boxes for strap and slg.



Same!


----------



## fettfleck

Oh, yes. For a coin purse which I bought later, I got a box.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I bought my Puzzle on Loewe.com and got a box and dustbag.


----------



## Greentea

My cardholder came in the most beautiful botanical box and dust bag but it’s a small item


----------



## ajde.adam

From my personal experience bag purchases at retail stores are typically given just dustbags but no boxes, online bag purchases are given both. SLGs receive both dustbags and boxes whether purchased in-store or online.


----------



## earthygirl

Never got a box from Loewe, but I would much rather have a nice dust bag than a box!


----------



## charlottawill

mixlv said:


> I bought my first Loewe bag at the South Coast Plaza boutique yesterday morning and it was a wonderful experience.
> 
> It wasn't until I got home that I realized I wasn't given a box - just a dustbag.  Does anyone here know - should I have been given a box too?



Barcelona, dustbag only.


----------



## viewwing

earthygirl said:


> Never got a box from Loewe, but I would much rather have a nice dust bag than a box!


Most brands come with a nice box AND a nice dust bag!


----------



## someonelikeyou

Purchasing in person in Honolulu Ala Moana - box + dust bag


----------



## GirlAndBag

I got my recent purchase with a box + dust bag.I think as long as you request it at the point of purchase, they would provide you one as long as they aren’t out of stock for boxes . 

My previous purchase at the factory outlet only came with a dustbag though.


----------



## Clarence0869

From my experience, it depends on which channel. If you buy anything from Loewe online shop, you can choose it is for the gift; normally for the gifting choice, they will provide you nice box and gift card. When you shop in the Loewe store, my suggestion is tell your sale in advance, they will try their best. I got a box once I purchased a mini bag.


----------



## Danzie89

I purchased online and received a box and dust bag.


----------



## JuneHawk

I've bought Loewe at Bergdorf Goodman and at Loewe Seville and have not been given a box either time, just dust bag.


----------



## evermonde

I was given a box at the Barcelona store but couldn't bring it home in my luggage unfortunately!


----------



## golden's mom

Yes, got the box.   I ordered from a store, and they sent it UPS.


----------



## xxjoolisa

My experience is you have to ASK for a box when you purchase... otherwise just dustbag.


----------



## pearlgrass

Purchased my small Puzzle from Saks and only came with a dust bag


----------



## kubik

No boxes for any of the bags I got. My mom said the same too when she bought her first Loewe bag a decade ago. But I did get a box for a keychain. Fyi, all items were purchased at their boutique.


----------



## mon_tenuedujour

A friend just pruchased two loewe bags from Singapore and no boxes too. But I think you can always request it to be gift wrapped if you needed the box


----------



## neihcj

I recently bought a bag in Lisbon store and another bag from Paris store, none of them comes with boxes, just the dustbags.


----------



## charlottawill

neihcj said:


> I recently bought a bag in Lisbon store and another bag from Paris store, none of them comes with boxes, just the dustbags.


When I bought a bag in Barcelona in 2019 they offered a box, but I turned it down since it was easier to transport the bag home without it. May I ask what you thought of the Lisbon store? I am going over Christmas and might want to pick up a gift or two for myself.


----------



## neihcj

charlottawill said:


> When I bought a bag in Barcelona in 2019 they offered a box, but I turned it down since it was easier to transport the bag home without it. May I ask what you thought of the Lisbon store? I am going over Christmas and might want to pick up a gift or two for myself.


i was told by SA its due to their eco program to reduce waste. Lisbon store was not crowded, sufficient inventory, and SAs were friendly.   Victor was the SA helped me picked the color of my min puzzle.   Loewe price in EU is amazing, with VAT refund made the purchase more attractive.  have fun shopping in Lisbon!


----------

